# [H0] The Little Train on the Prairie



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Hello Happy Fellow Modelers !
Because I'll probably never have a real layout, I started building a small H0 peezza layout.
The track plan is extremely complicated as you can see. It took me several months minutes to draw it. As usual, I'll use H0 Trix C track.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

I thought that you had already built this layout, I would swear I saw you running trains last week? 👀


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Maybe many moons ago but certainly not last week. Is it you I saw behind the window ? Are you spying me for the Canadian Government ?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

CHRlSTIAN said:


> Hello Happy Fellow Modelers !
> Because I'll probably never have a real layout, I started building a small H0 peezza layout.
> The track plan is extremely complicated as you can see. It took me several months minutes to draw it. As usual, I'll use H0 Trix C track.
> 
> ...


This type of layout has some advantages. You are unlikely to loose your train in a tunnel, and It will be far less likely to derail on one of those pesky turnouts. This layout can also be used to "run" all those "less than functional" "roundhouse queen" locos we all seem to acquire over the years. Just install a motor to rotate the layout and an arm to hold the loco steady. That way the train stays still, and the track moves. This ties into my favorite line from the movie "A league of their own." The sleazy baseball scout is trying to encourage a rather slow recruit to board the train at the local station. He says, in a masterful bit of profound sarcasm, "You see, the way it works is the station stays here, and the train moves." 

On the negative side, even if you insist on the traditional system, where a powered locomotive pulls some cars around the stationary track, the train never seems to get very far, and keeps coming back like a boomerang! 😄 

Traction Fan


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

traction fan said:


> This type of layout has some advantages. You are unlikely to loose your train in a tunnel, and It will be far less likely to derail on one of those pesky turnouts. This layout can also be used to "run" all those "less than functional" "roundhouse queen" locos we all seem to acquire over the years. Just install a motor to rotate the layout and an arm to hold the loco steady. That way the train stays still, and the track moves. This ties into my favorite line from the movie "A league of their own." The sleazy baseball scout is trying to encourage a rather slow recruit to board the train at the local station. He says, in a masterful bit of profound sarcasm, "You see, the way it works is the station stays here, and the train moves."
> 
> On the negative side, even if you insist on the traditional system, where a powered locomotive pulls some cars around the stationary track, the train never seems to get very far, and keeps coming back like a boomerang! 😄
> 
> Traction Fan



I don't know about the last statement, TF, as I am unable to determine where the train will end up in @Christian 's layout!


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

MidwestMikeGT said:


> I am unable to determine where the train will end up in @Christian 's layout!


Me neither !


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Are you going to at least add pepperoni to the peezza????


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Not to pee on your peeza  but if the radius is 14-1/4 the diameter should be 28-1/2. Is 30-3/4 the diameter of the surface it sits on or am I talking in circles?


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Conductorkev said:


> Are you going to at least add pepperoni to the peezza????


I can do that but there is an extra cost.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Gramps said:


> ...but if the radius is 14-1/4 the diameter should be 28-1/2. Is 30-3/4 the diameter of the surface it sits on or am I talking in circles?


 A little drawing should explain everything:


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

After several tests, I found that I need a bigger pizza. Maybe a four seasons.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

CHRlSTIAN said:


> A little drawing should explain everything:
> 
> View attachment 576847


That's what I thought.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

A very long time ago I had already built a pizza layout with the same track. First photo with a 0n30 train, second with my very first Gn15 train.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

CHRlSTIAN said:


> I can do that but there is an extra cost.



Thrn you better be adding extra cheeeeeesse.


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

CHRlSTIAN said:


> After several tests, I found that I need a bigger pizza. Maybe a four seasons.


Too much seasoning can be overwhelming....just sayin'


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

For some unknown reasons  , I decided to put a coat of a wonderful Liquitex green on my new pizza layout (diameter: 39").


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

CHRlSTIAN said:


> For some unknown reasons  , I decided to put a coat of a wonderful Liquitex green on my new pizza layout (diameter: 39").
> 
> View attachment 576921
> 
> ...




Yuk better go get the grinch since he likes eating things green.....


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

I'm allowed to make crazy thing like this one because I'm French.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Were you going for a grass color? Or are you just a John Deere fan? LOL!


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

I'm going for a grass color. And, yes, I'm a fan of John Deere !


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

I forgot to post another extremely complicated and sophisticated track plan.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

This plan is so complex and sophisticated that I'm green with envy.


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

CHRlSTIAN said:


> I'm going for a grass color. And, yes, I'm a fan of John Deere !



Quoi?!!!..... But isn't that an Irish green? ....


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

MidwestMikeGT said:


> Quoi?!!!..... But isn't that an Irish green? ....


As my Irish grandfather would say about that green, "It's as Irish as Paddy's pig"


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

Gramps said:


> As my Irish grandfather would say about that green, "It's as Irish as Paddy's pig"


Love it, @Gramps!


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

When he posted the green background on the track diagram I assumed it just represented the grass, was not expecting that color of paint! 😅


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Thelic said:


> When he posted the green background on the track diagram I assumed it just represented the grass, was not expecting that color of paint! 😅


 Welcome to My World !


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Just added another coat of my favorite paint on the benchwork and I'm very happy with the result. The track is ready to be laid.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I love the dinosaur!























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

CHRlSTIAN said:


> Just added another coat of my favorite paint on the benchwork and I'm very happy with the result. The track is ready to be laid.
> 
> View attachment 576986


That poor dinosaur is going to be so confused wondering why there are so many trains, that look so similar, going by him. He will be trying to find the beginning and end of the line to see where they all came from!


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

vette-kid said:


> I love the dinosaur!


Me too ! But in fact it's a dragon...


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

CHRlSTIAN said:


> Just added another coat of my favorite paint on the benchwork and I'm very happy with the result. The track is ready to be laid.


 Done !


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

CHRlSTIAN said:


> Done !
> View attachment 577064


Where is Puff (the magic dragon)?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

That had to take a while...


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

JeffHurl said:


> That had to take a while..


Oh yes ! A few days hours minutes. More or less.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

MidwestMikeGT said:


> Where is Puff (the magic dragon)?


 Very good question ! FBI, CIA and NSA are on it !


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Now you need two doodlebugs... One to go each direction.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Dragons are back !


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I would put a Christmas tree right in the middle!!!!!


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

What stuff is it ? Bachmann, LGB...?


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Let's roll ! OK it's a little bit short.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)




----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Ok. I think you should try building one of these
HO Micro Layout, the Space-Saver Puzzle-rama

I realized after that topic the card visibility was washed out. Each card has four total positions, one always being an empty (underscore) location, with the other three spaces being every possible combination of A, B, and C in the four total locations.
You won’t get bored with that unless you’re stacking the deck.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the link. Very interesting. A very long time ago, I built something like your layout (12" x 55").


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

CHRlSTIAN said:


> Dragons are back !


Wait! That looks like dragons and dinosaurs!!! Too cute! Kids will love this!


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

As suggested elsewhere, I finally rebuilt this layout but with two tracks this time. I forgot to mention that the Dragons are on their way to the layout.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

I ordered two used (but new for me) cars:


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Let's roll (again) !


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Love the music..._"Round and Round, Dough See Dough, and away we go!" So fun!_


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CHRlSTIAN said:


> For some unknown reasons  , I decided to put a coat of a wonderful Liquitex green on my new pizza layout (diameter: 39").
> 
> View attachment 576921
> 
> ...


Make a florescent Alien train to run on it. 
A space ship in the middle. 
Paint job looks great.


----------

